# Quick question on Guest Certs?



## rhonda (Aug 3, 2019)

Help, please.  I need a quick refresh/reminder.  
*Q: If I have two units booked for our party for the same dates, same resort, will I need a guest cert?*

We, as owners, will be in one unit; family in the other.  Will we require a guest cert if all of us are checking in together?  The family will not be arriving before us.  Both units booked on our WM points.

Thank you!


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 3, 2019)

If you have a spouse on the account who will be present, then each of you can check into a room and save a GC. If not, then the 2nd room will require a GC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhonda (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you!  Both, for now, are in his name having been booked online.  We are both on the account.  I guess I'll phone the Vacation desk closer to arrival to switch one of the two rooms into my name.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 3, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Thank you!  Both, for now, are in his name having been booked online.  We are both on the account.  I guess I'll phone the Vacation desk closer to arrival to switch one of the two rooms into my name.



When I did that the vacation planner told me the reservation was already in both of our names even though only mine showed online. It was not a problem checking in. In fact, my wife checked in to both units while I parked the car, although obviously I was prepared to come to the front desk as well.


----------

